# Cherry Cider



## Tyler.kelly (20/12/12)

Hey guys first time cider brewer,
I was just given 70kg of very ripe cherries. I want to try a cider but have no clue on what to do. ( how much sugar what sg to aim for. what yeast. Do I cut the cherries?) also i would like this to be sweet and im going to keg it. any help would great thanks guys. 
Cheers in advance.


----------



## thedragon (20/12/12)

Your post has got me thinking of what I'll do with cherries I will get from the in-laws orchard this year. 

Just done a quick search:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=47290
Post 14 and on

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=46951
Post 5

I appreciate that these are not cider recipes, but they will give you options of how you can productively use your cherries. 

For a cherry cider, do a search on raspberry cider. As a guess you could swap raspberries for cherries. 

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (20/12/12)

Or treat like grapes
If kegging use apple juice as per the tonne of cider threads on here and half the cherries in primary then half in secondary and keg. If bottling don't add to secondary unless u ferment our completely it you'll get bottle bombs.. As it's your first post it's hard to know your skill it knowledge level.

Or if in Melbourne give them to me


----------



## nathan_madness (20/12/12)

Tyler.kelly said:


> Hey guys first time cider brewer,
> I was just given 70kg of very ripe cherries. I want to try a cider but have no clue on what to do. ( how much sugar what sg to aim for. what yeast. Do I cut the cherries?) also i would like this to be sweet and im going to keg it. any help would great thanks guys.
> Cheers in advance.



Freeze them in 3kg bags and then use 3kg in secondary. Freezing will help extract the juices as well as being able to use them for months to come!


----------



## Tyler.kelly (20/12/12)

thedragon said:


> Your post has got me thinking of what I'll do with cherries I will get from the in-laws orchard this year.
> 
> Just done a quick search:
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. I'm a beer drinker so that's rite down my ally. Cider idea was for the wife, I have 70kg so I'm sure I can do all 3 ideas!!


----------

